
The Scourge of Arial (2001) - Lammy
https://www.marksimonson.com/notebook/view/the-scourge-of-arial
======
Lammy
Previously (2015):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10538384](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10538384)

Previously previously (2011):
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2099431](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2099431)

